# Truck load of logs



## Ratherbfishin (Nov 11, 2014)

Getting a tri ax load this weekend. Loads are going for 800 bucks now (upstate NY). Still better than burning oil but much more money than just a year or two ago...Has wood gone up a lot in your area? A cord delivered split is 195 to 215...

Steve


----------



## drz1050 (Nov 11, 2014)

Where in upstate NY are you? I'm in the Albany area and wish I could get prices like that... Lowest I've found an honest split cord here is at least 240. 

How much is in that tri ax load?


----------



## Ratherbfishin (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in between Binghamton and Ithaca. Should be 6 to 7 cord on a load. I don't mind cutting and splitting. I got a load 3 years ago for 650. I'm just finishing it up this winter. Wonder why so much up there? More woods I would think...


----------



## Nixon (Nov 11, 2014)

It's about $750 here ,which is up about $50 from the previous year .


----------



## Shane Collins (Nov 11, 2014)

I paid $700 for a load this past spring.  Looks like it was between 6 and 7 cords.  He said it was on the lower side of 6 or 7 so charged a little less.  Your 800 doesn't sound too bad to me.  From what I see/hear there is somewhat of a shortage of firewood here.  I'm sure people jacked up their prices as the demand is so high.  Like you said though, still a heck of a lot cheaper than oil!


----------



## claydogg84 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in the Hudson Valley and a cord of hardwood delivered is at least $225 from a trust worthy person. A few people are selling $200 cords but who knows what you're getting. Same price here for a log load though, a friend at work paid the $800. With the price of oil dropping I'm wondering if it's really worth it for the people that buy the wood.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 11, 2014)

What are you calling a triaxle? A dump truck? It has three axles. A log truck is far more likely to have 7 cords but has more than three axles.


----------



## Ratherbfishin (Nov 12, 2014)

It's a log truck...I think the term Tri axle comes from the 3 sets in the back and not counting the 2 front tires...has a grapple built in to load/unload the logs. Hope to get 7 on it.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 12, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> What are you calling a triaxle? A dump truck? It has three axles. A log truck is far more likely to have 7 cords but has more than three axles.


Most log trucks here have a steer axle, and a tandem set up in back, with an extra lift or tag axle. This is considered a triaxle, as it refers to the rear axle(s), Standard industry lingo. Triaxle dump truck, triaxle log truck.
There are also plenty of dump trucks with tandem axles, meaning two drive axles.
Usually a triaxle "log truck" will yield about 7 cords. Sometimes more or less depending on how high & tight they load them. Avg is 6 to 7 though


----------



## mudr (Nov 12, 2014)

I had a load delivered (Batavia area) this year.  He was up $50 from last year, so from $800 to 850.  Same range as what you are looking at.  The first load I got something like 17 FACE cord out of it (cut to 18 inch).   So, that's about 6 cord.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 12, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> Most log trucks here have a steer axle, and a tandem set up in back, with an extra lift or tag axle. This is considered a triaxle, as it refers to the rear axle(s), Standard industry lingo. Triaxle dump truck, triaxle log truck.
> There are also plenty of dump trucks with tandem axles, meaning two drive axles.o
> Usually a triaxle "log truck" will yield about 7 cords. Sometimes more or less depending on how high & tight they load them. Avg is 6 to 7 though



I can count to three, but does your triaxle log truck include a another pair of axles behind the drive axles to hold the other end of the 35' logs? In the pnw it ain't a log truck unless it can haul long logs. Is your triaxle log truck just a dump truck with permanent bunks to haul butt ends?


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 12, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> I can count to three, but does your triaxle log truck include a another pair of axles behind the drive axles to hold the other end of the 35' logs? In the pnw it ain't a log truck unless it can haul long logs. Is your triaxle log truck just a dump truck with permanent bunks to haul butt ends?



No axles behind the tandems, just a lift axle in front of the tandems or just behind them. What you're referring to with additional "rear" axles is a log trailer, that hooks up to the log truck or a tractor, and yes we have them here also. There is a difference between a truck and trailer & semi.
If its got bolsterS and picker, its a log truck, period, and specifically what it is made for. Length makes no difference, regardless of PNW or East coast.

Your including log trailer axles with the truck, and they are not included in the truck axle configuration.  While you're also referring to a log "hauler" semi combo, which needs the "tractor" & trailer to haul the logs, sometimes has no picker and only one set of bolsters on the "tractor" portion of the semi, which cannot haul logs without the trailer, and many cannot be self loaded or unloaded due to no picker, and is therfore a log hauler for transport only.
A dump truck is a obviously has a dump body.

Here is a few examples of a "logging truck" & a "logging hauler".
I can post an example of a triaxle "dump" truck if you need some clarification there also?
You may want to look up the difference between a tractor & a truck also. Your referring to a logging tractor & trailer combo or semi. Dependent on each other to haul logs.
A logging truck is is self reliant, and can load, haul & unload logs without the use of a trailer, and also with the use of a trailer. But never reliant on a trailer.
A Logging tractor or semi cannot, and needs a trailer & tractor to haul at all.


Triaxle log truck
http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5259477
http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5412405

Semi log hauler
http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=4949877

Semi with picker
http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5562691


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 12, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> No axles behind the tandems, just a lift axle in front of the tandems or just behind them. What you're referring to with additional "rear" axles is a log trailer, that hooks up to the log truck or a tractor, and yes we have them here also. There is a difference between a truck and trailer & semi.
> If its got bolsterS and picker, its a log truck, period, and specifically what it is made for. Length makes no difference, regardless of PNW or East coast.
> 
> Your including log trailer axles with the truck, and they are not included in the truck axle configuration.  While you're also referring to a log "hauler" semi combo, which needs the "tractor" & trailer to haul the logs, sometimes has no picker and only one set of bolsters on the "tractor" portion of the semi, which cannot haul logs without the trailer, and many cannot be self loaded or unloaded due to no picker, and is therfore a log hauler for transport only.
> ...


 
Thanks Hogs, that's what I thought you meant. We don't have those things called triaxle log trucks in the PNW. Every single log truck is what you refer to as a semi log hauler. When you're in the west, that's a log truck. The triaxle log truck is so shrimpy you could only load butts. Must be a small wood thing.

We have self loaders on log trucks (semi log hauler as you call it) sometimes and that is what will arrive if you call and order a log load.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 12, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> Thanks Hogs, that's what I thought you meant. We don't have those things called triaxle log trucks in the PNW. Every single log truck is what you refer to as a semi log hauler. When you're in the west, that's a log truck. The triaxle log truck is so shrimpy you could only load butts. Must be a small wood thing.
> 
> We have self loaders on log trucks (semi log hauler as you call it) sometimes and that is what will arrive if you call and order a log load.


LOL, I thought you'd get a kick out of that.
Just funning with ya.
I do understand what your talking about.

So you have no triaxle trucks alone there with self loaders? I guess they are going more for quantity and production for wood supplies on a larger scale, and use mainly tractor trailer set ups?
We also have semis with a bulky log trailer with framing similar to a flatbed skeleton with bolsters, with & w/o self loaders. I have done a few wrecks involving them, and they are a PITA.
We do have excavators that deliver mostly rounds they cleared from job sites on traixle dumps also, an occasionally lengths to fit inside the dump body.

I actually have a guy I do wreck work with that is going to deliver me a load of oak rounds in a large dumpster piled high. I'm guessing a 40 yarder. I am guessing that will be in the neighborhood of 6 cords maybe a little more if he mounds the load. Hoping for the load for $450.00.  If it works out, will be a good price for oak. And hopefully won't have to cut to many cookies off the ends.
Have a good one!
All in fun.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 12, 2014)

I've seen log trucks (okay semi log haulers) loaded with long logs plus pulling a wagon looking second trailer with another load of logs on it. The wagon seems to always have shorter logs though.

Those short triaxle self loading log trucks would be great for a year's supply of firewood.

I am new to buying log loads for firewood but since selling my woodlot last year I need to plan on buying logs in the future.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Here, we have tandem log trucks (with loader), or semis with the 'bulky trailer setup' & mid-mounted loader. Don't see any 'log haulers' that come apart like that.


----------



## mustangwagz (Nov 12, 2014)

Typical Log truck (tandem with tag axle) for me costs 600 bucks deleivered and piled up. My buddy owns the logging company so i dont get junk. Typcially i get 75% locust, and other 25 is a mix of Red and white oak, and cherry. hes an awesome friend, gets into a patch of locust and goes nuts on it for me. lol we take care of each other. i fix stuff for em, he keeps me warm. its a great friendship. hahaha


----------



## dja950 (Nov 12, 2014)

800 bucks for 18face cord, I think I'd rather buy it already split for extra 400 bucks. 20 bucks a face cord to cut and split doesn't seem worth it to me for the time, chainsaw and splitter gas snd wear on equipment. That's just my opinion


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 12, 2014)

If its 1/3 face cords, that ain't so bad, not great but still 6 cords. it its 1/4 face cords, its still only about 178 a cord.


----------



## Stelcom66 (Nov 12, 2014)

Interesting one of those huge trucks had an automatic transmission. I tried to find a used half ton 4x4 pickup with a manual transmission, very rare now.

Re: shortage of wood - in Conn. I heard prices are higher due to a large company in the state that recently put some type of wood burning furnace or generator in use. Don't know what the company is our what industry it's in - but they've been buying up significant amounts of wood. Looking at local ads, saw $225 - $250 for a delivered cut/split cord. Glad I got about 2 cords from my neighbor recently from trees cut down in June. No cost - got it in return for taking care of things at their house while they were away for
a few weeks. They were glad to get it out of the yard. It all needs to be split, some cut. It'll take me a while - only have manual tools but I enjoy the process.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 13, 2014)

Log trucks up here hold 10-12 cord and they will deliver hard maple or white ash for $100 a cord. That is if you want to pay for wood. I don't. I live in a hardwood forest area.


----------



## mudr (Nov 13, 2014)

dja950 said:


> 800 bucks for 18face cord, I think I'd rather buy it already split for extra 400 bucks. 20 bucks a face cord to cut and split doesn't seem worth it to me for the time, chainsaw and splitter gas snd wear on equipment. That's just my opinion



True, everyone has their own cutoff.  That volume of wood would probably be $1350-1400 delivered.  Say I'm saving $600/yr.  That's $6000 in ten years.  Plus I'm not paying for a gym membership.  I'm find with that.


----------



## dja950 (Nov 13, 2014)

mudr said:


> True, everyone has their own cutoff.  That volume of wood would probably be $1350-1400 delivered.  Say I'm saving $600/yr.  That's $6000 in ten years.  Plus I'm not paying for a gym membership.  I'm find with that.


I'm burning 10 facecord a year so paying $65 a facecord delivered compared to paying what would compute to $44 a facecord in log form is only saving me 200 a year. I guess to me since I'm saving so much over buying propane 200 bucks would be a drop in the bucket.... But I don't buy wood so it's a mute point.... If I did, for that savings Id probably say I'd buy it already split. Especially buy it over the spring/summer when you can get it for 55 a facecord green


----------



## BoiledOver (Nov 13, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> I can count to three, but does your triaxle log truck include a another pair of axles behind the drive axles to hold the other end of the 35' logs? In the pnw it ain't a log truck unless it can haul long logs. Is your triaxle log truck just a dump truck with permanent bunks to haul butt ends?


In Michigan the deliveries look like this. Last year hardwood $85 per cord with 10 cord minimum. This year hardwood $90 per cord with 10 cord minimum. Notice the grapple rests above the cab while in transit. Some haul a flatbed with a sliding bulkhead. They back in and run the slide pushing the entire load off the back end. Just looked in the paper and there are no listings at all for pulp load firewood. Craiglist doesn't have any adds for pulp loads either.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 13, 2014)

I


BoiledOver said:


> In Michigan the deliveries look like this. Last year hardwood $85 per cord with 10 cord minimum. This year hardwood $90 per cord with 10 cord minimum. Notice the grapple rests above the cab while in transit. Some haul a flatbed with a sliding bulkhead. They back in and run the slide pushing the entire load off the back end. Just looked in the paper and there are no listings at all for pulp load firewood. Craiglist doesn't have any adds for pulp loads either.
> 
> 
> View attachment 144175
> ...


 
I try not to say never but I have never, ever, seen logs loaded like that on a truck in real life. I would be thrilled to buy 10 cords like that at 100$ a real cord. Even if it was softwood!


----------



## njmeder (Nov 13, 2014)

Stelcom66 said:


> Interesting one of those huge trucks had an automatic transmission. I tried to find a used half ton 4x4 pickup with a manual transmission, very rare now.
> 
> Re: shortage of wood - in Conn. I heard prices are higher due to a large company in the state that recently put some type of wood burning furnace or generator in use. Don't know what the company is our what industry it's in - but they've been buying up significant amounts of wood. Looking at local ads, saw $225 - $250 for a delivered cut/split cord. Glad I got about 2 cords from my neighbor recently from trees cut down in June. No cost - got it in return for taking care of things at their house while they were away for
> a few weeks. They were glad to get it out of the yard. It all needs to be split, some cut. It'll take me a while - only have manual tools but I enjoy the process.



Perhaps this is the plant people are blaming the shortage on? It's my understanding and it reads that they are burning wood construction debris, I do suppose they could also be using recently harvested timber.

http://www.enovaenergygroup.com/projects-plainfield.html


----------



## Stelcom66 (Nov 13, 2014)

njmeder said:


> Perhaps this is the plant people are blaming the shortage on



Good question - but as noted this particular site is burning leftover material. I'm for that, better to be used for fuel that left in the landfills. I'll ask my son, that's where I heard it.
Just left a voicemail, I never know what shift he's working. Those who live in areas with large amounts of woods on their properties are sure fortunate now. I can appreciate the amount of work/time it takes from soup to nuts turning a tree into firewood. I've never cut down a large tree.


----------



## binfordw (Nov 13, 2014)

I called a Tri-axle a large dump truck 

The neighbor I've been buying wood from (Indiana) sells semi loads for $450, or "tri-axle" dump truck loads for $150.  The dump truck loads are 1/3rd what fits on the semi trailers.  Heck of a deal in my opinion, I bought 4 loads this last spring, and while its not all cut/split yet, its a crap load of wood for the money.  My dad has cut wood for 40 years, and he bought 2 loads this year.  He bought 1, and was so impressed with how much wood it was, he had me get another for him.


----------



## Kevin* (Nov 17, 2014)

amazing to see the differences in trucks. All purpose built for the area they work in. In the PNW self loaders are maybe 1 in 30 rigs, mostly truck/trailer and tractor/trailer combos. I live off the mountains and see rigs leaving the forest about 1 every 15 mins heading to the mills/ports, most with about 30 logs, sometimes with 1 or 2 huge logs. Wish I had the space to buy a load.


----------

